# Sterowniki do karty sieciowej

## Pingwin1

Broadcom 802.11n bezprzewodowa

Qualcomm Atheros AR8172/8176/8178 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller. przewodowa

Jakie sterowniki pod te karty wgrać ,by działo wifi i połączenie kablem ??

----------

## SlashBeast

Pan sobie zbootuje jakies livecd i odpali tam

```
lspci -vv | awk '/(^[^\t]|Kernel)/'
```

I raz-dwa bedziesz wiedzial jaki sterownik wspiera ten sprzet, np.

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

   Kernel driver in use: tg3
```

(Zwroc tez prosze uwage na formatowanie postow ktore piszesz, bo az nieprzyjemnie sie je czyta.)

----------

## Pingwin1

Po wpisaniu komendy:

```
lspci -vv | awk '/(^[^\t]|Kernel)/'
```

Wypisało mi na ekran:

```

...

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomn Atheros QCA8172 Fast Ethernet (rev 10) 

```

Czy to oznacza ,że nie ma możliwości skorzystania z internetu przy pomocy tego linuxa ,za pomocą tego sprzętu ??

----------

## SlashBeast

Odpal to na livecd, tak bedzie szybciej ustalic co za moduly to wspieralaja. Ten broadcom pewnie przez broadcom-sta przejdzie.

----------

## Pingwin1

Znalazłem coś takiego ,ale w Debian Wiki.

https://wiki.debian.org/alx

Jest tam QCA8172 Ethernet controllers. 

Jest tam AR8161.

http://askubuntu.com/questions/342934/qualcomm-atheros-ar8172-driver-fix-lenovo-g500s

Tu z kolei rozmowa, która wskazuje na sterownik o nazwie "alx". 

Trzeba go tylko zainstalować jakoś i sprawdzić czy działa

----------

